# Fränkische Schweiz



## Highlander (9. November 2001)

Hallo Leute !!!
erstmal danke Tom das du mir diese seite empfohlen hast !! 
Kennt irgend jemand ein paar gute Tages Touren in der fränkischen Schweiz?
 Zum bier trinken ,nein natürlich zum biken ,ist egal ob single oder andere !!
danke euch und weiterhin viel Spaß am BIKEN!!
Gruß Highlander


----------



## Tom:-) (12. November 2001)

sehr geile touren, man kann sie auch kombinieren, dann braucht man wohl echte 24h. meld dich halt mal: [email protected] oder fahr mal mit den jungs und mädels vom DAV. die treffen sich (fast) jeden samstag um 13.00 (winter) bzw 14.00 (sommer) am parkplatz palmsanlage in ER.

greets
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (5. Dezember 2001)

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen! Fahre da auch seit kurzem mit.

Hi Tom! Ich bins' der Bergamont. Warum ist denn letzten Samstag keiner gekommen? Ich stand ganz allein auf dem Parkplatz  

Hab' die Moni noch nicht erreichen könne wie genau die TOur am Sonntag aussieht, weißt Du vielleicht mehr?

CU!

GrüneRose


----------



## Highlander (6. Dezember 2001)

Na dann hab vielen dank Grüne Rose für deinen Tipp ,da muß ich dann mal vorbeischauen an einem  samstag  wenn ich zeit habe und es entlich aufgehört hat zu regnen.Was für Touren fahren die dav ler den so .Und wo genau treffen die sich ?
Gruß Highlander


----------



## Highlander (6. Dezember 2001)

Na dann hab vielen dank Grüne Rose für deinen Tipp ,da muß ich dann mal vorbeischauen an einem  samstag  wenn ich zeit habe und es endlich aufgehört hat zu regnen.Was für Touren fahren die dav ler den so .Und wo genau treffen die sich ?
Gruß Highlander


----------



## Tom:-) (6. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von GrüneRose _
> *Kann ich auch nur empfehlen! Fahre da auch seit kurzem mit.
> 
> Hi Tom! Ich bins' der Bergamont. Warum ist denn letzten Samstag keiner gekommen? Ich stand ganz allein auf dem Parkplatz
> ...



hi noel,

sorry, ich konnte leider nicht kommen, weil mein bike im moment nicht fährt, d.h. schon fährt, aber nicht bremst, ich hab nämlich die s.c.h.e.i.s.s clara nach bad urach geschickt. ich hatte die schnauze voll von verschundenen druckpunkten. mal sehen was die von magura antworten. sobald der hobel wieder läuft bin ich auch wieder dabei!

am 8.12. wird's möglicherweise aber noch nicht klappen.

also dann, bis demnäxt,

greets
tom


----------



## GrüneRose (6. Dezember 2001)

Hey, Die Wettervorhersage für Samtag und Sonntag ist Sonnig     *freufreufreu*

Wir treffen uns Samstags immer am Parkplatz an der Palmsanlage: http://www.mapquest.de/cgi-bin/ia_f...untry=DE&level=9&style=3&width=390&height=245 (die graue Fläche ist der Parkplatz). Und diesen Sonntag gibt es noch eine extra Tour (heißt ich bin daswegen am Samstag nicht dabei) wo es nach Obernsees geht, wer kein Auto hat (ich) findet schon noch vor Ort ein Mitfahrgelegenheit, hab' ich gerade gehört. Los geht es am Sonntag um 9 Uhr.

Die Touren bei denen ich bis jetzt dabei war waren immer um 40 km, halt bis es dunkel wurde (also im Sommer entsprechend länger), dabei sind wir über Hügel und durch Wälder gefahren, aber immer mit einigen schönen und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten.

CU!

GrüneRose


----------

